# Introducing my Rescue Dog- Maverick



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am glad Maverick has found a good home with you. Maverick and Goose look very cute together.


----------



## mbrod12 (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm glad we found him too! I thank god for that everyday because he's honestly the sweetest thing despite his issues with men. Goose and Maverick are two peas in a pod and it just felt weird that I had never introduced him on the forums! I'm going to need all the support and tips I can get to help him build his confidence.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maverick*

Bless you for adopting Maverick. What a sweet looking boy!
Looks like he and Goose love one another! I love RESCUE dogs! He is lucky to have you and vice versa!!
Ask away for tips here, people are great about it.


----------



## Cooper Golden (Jan 11, 2018)

You are wonderful for taking in Maverick - he looks really happy to be part of your family. Hope Maverick and you bring each other lots of joy!

Back stories like this break my heart but its wonderful to see how resilient and loving dogs can be. There are many members on this forum who have taken in rescue dogs and can help. Here is a great thread on wonderful sweet Charlie:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-youve-adopted-rescued/402170-charlie.html


----------



## mbrod12 (Nov 20, 2017)

It truly is amazing how much love he has to give. He is a 90 pound snuggle bug and he is so smart that it's scary. I swear he knows what I'm saying sometimes!

We have a lot to work through though. The poor thing is scared of his shadow and he has terrible separation anxiety! The entire reason we actually got Goose is because if Maverick is with another dog at home he calms down and can be left out when we leave instead of being crated. And from his past you can imagine what it's like for him to be crated. Training him to understand that crates weren't bad was VERY interesting when we first got him, and he still isn't crazy about going in it- he merely tolerates it.

He can currently take walks in places like a park and down a non-crowded side walk where there is plenty of space between him and men. But I'm certain that keeping him calm at the Dock Dogs crowd would be a challenge. 

We go to an event each year that benefits the rescue group he was adopted from where dogs can swim in a local pool for a donation. That event is SUPER crowded but he loves the water so much that in that moment the crowd doesn't matter. This attitude would probably translate to Dock Dogs but *I* need to be confident that he won't react inappropriately so I figured CGC is a good place for me to start!

Thanks for the thread on Charlie! I'll have to give it a read.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Maverick's a good looking boy. 
He's probably going to enjoy the training classes, best of luck.


----------



## mbrod12 (Nov 20, 2017)

*Update 5/27/18*

Hey everyone! I just wanted to post an update here. The CGC class I had originally signed Maverick up for in March was cancelled due to a lack of others enrolling. I currently have Maverick signed up for a class starting at the end of June- so here's to hoping that we can get into that one!

There have been some improvements since March though! Today Maverick went and tested for his Novice, Intermediate and Advanced Trick dog titles. I know 3 at once is a lot, but Maverick is a really, REALLY smart dog. I've only been putting off testing because of how nervous he gets in certain situations. I was taking my golden (Goose) in for his advanced title and I figured I'd bring Maverick too since he is usually calmer if he is around Goose. 

Luckily enough, he was! He was rattled at first since this facility is at a kennel and he didn't like the sound of all the dogs barking. We let Goose go first while Maverick sat there with my husband to settle in a bit. Maverick did 25 different tricks and he blazed through all the trick dog titles! We are going to be sending in his performer application as well so I attached a YouTube link below with his video that we made. I also added Goose's too in case you want to watch both of them. Enjoy!

Maverick's Trick Dog Performer Video: 



Goose's Trick Dog Performer Video: 




Next time I post hopefully we will be in a CGC class.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great videos of your boys. 
Really great to hear how well Maverick is doing, good luck with his CGC.


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

Good to hear more about Maverick! Look forward to his progress with CGC.


----------

